# Shinko Kurokumo R2 by Shiro Kamo



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2017)

I certainly think the Syousin Suminagashi R2 Shiro Kamo has some of the best price / performance ratio for a hand forged, powdered steel knife. It is one of the best sellers at K&S. Customers love it, and I want to make it even better. 

How?

The answer is Shinko Kurokumo (&#36784;&#20809;·&#40657;&#38642.
The concept of the Kurokumo is very similar to my Syousin Chiku Migaki line: people really like a standard line, so I make up a even better custom line based on it. 

Shinko (&#36784;&#20809 is the K&S in house brand and the Kurokumo (&#40657;&#38642;, black cloud) represents the acid etched damascus pattern. The knife itself is idential to the Syousin Suminagashi namely same profile, same grind and the same core-steel (R2). 

Extra compared to the standard Syousin Suminagashi

Acid etch the blade to give it a more pronounced damacus pattern,
Rounded choil and spine just like the Chiku migaki and the K&S Tanaka
K&S signature semi-custom handle: ebony single spacer with blonde / marble ferrule
Hope you like it as I do :O 
Please click here for further details


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks good James. Nice handle.
Syousin Suminagashi is a great all round knife. It looks like you've made it even better.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Looks good James. Nice handle.
> Syousin Suminagashi is a great all round knife. It looks like you've made it even better.



Thanks Phil! Gotta keep trying


----------



## Ruso (Jan 15, 2017)

Are this and Syousin Suminagashi knives wide bevel knives?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Are this and Syousin Suminagashi knives wide bevel knives?



The Syousin Sumiangashi certainly isn't, so I assume this one also is not.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2017)

No they are more of the regular grind.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 16, 2017)

Happy to say I've got one inbound! Looks like another great one from K&S! Looking forward to some board time with this.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 20, 2017)

So much lust for this.

James, you say it's the "same" blade as the Suminagashi, but that is listed as 59mm height and this is listed as 57mm. Am I correct in assuming that's a matter of copy-to-copy variation? I want to try a big ol' TALL gyuto...


----------



## dwalker (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, James. I continue to be impressed with your offerings.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 20, 2017)

My Syousin Siminagashi is very tall, which suits me. I suspect the difference is a combination of measurement variation and blade to blade variation but I'm interested to hear what James says about it. 

The grind is well executed with very good food relese (for a middelewight) but still quite thin (for a middlewight). IMO, it finds a nice tradeoff between thinness and food release. I haven't sharpened this knife yet (edge retention is very good) but the edge comes straight back with a light strop on diamond loaded balsa.


----------



## Funge107 (Mar 7, 2019)

210mm Shinko Kurokumo Blade Hight Listed at heel is 53 mm correct ?


----------



## nakneker (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s a nice profile, I love the heel height. I do wish there was a choil shot on the page/link. Very nice offering!


----------



## Funge107 (Mar 10, 2019)

One on the way !!!


----------



## Funge107 (Mar 22, 2019)

The only thing i don't like with this new knife is food release! I thought with the Damascus blade this would not happen as much . Is this happening because its new , will it stop sticking over time?


----------



## Danzo (Mar 24, 2019)

Damascus cladding has nothing to do with food release.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 24, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Damascus cladding has nothing to do with food release.


In this case it does. The way that Damascus is etched, it’s almost like velvet.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 13, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Damascus cladding has nothing to do with food release.


Way too general a statement.


----------



## Danzo (Apr 14, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Way too general a statement.



Please explain 

I have used this knife, and other Damascus clad knives. The Tanaka vg10 series has a similar texture. The food release and separation qualities given from the outer steel are nominal compared to the grind of the knife


----------



## dsk (Apr 14, 2019)

I got my Kurokumo yesterday, I think I'll agree with some that the damascus texture doesn't affect food release significantly. It might be _slightly _less sticky than my masashi or kono. 

FnF great, tall profile, balance point is at the heel thanks to the very fat ebony handle, the acid etch is quite dramatic. I may have finally found my ideal properties in a middleweight.

It's my first SG2 and no joke firm on the stones. I started at 1500 then 5k, I might go back to the 1k to really get a fresh screaming edge but it cuts well for now.


----------



## Funge107 (Oct 23, 2020)

What angle do you sharpen your Kurokomo ?


----------

